# Victorian all-male color status



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

After a few months I thought I would post some pics of how some of these Vics color in an all-male setting. I have been very pleased with them so far. Some are still quite small, and I don't have much of a reference as to what full color on some of these actually looks like.









"Haplochromis ""Astatotilapia"" latifasciata"








Haplochromis sp. #44 "Thickskin"








Calliptera (eastern happy)








Paralabidochromis chromogynos Zue Island
















"Ptyochromis sp. ""salmon""


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

wow sir

your hap sp44 thickskin colors are impressive! :thumb: 
how big is it?


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

He is actually 3 1/2"


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are a few more:









Matumbi Hunter








Hap Burtoni








Better shot of the Thickskin








I think this is a Bluebar (Hippo Point)


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry (discovers thumbnail img code after image dumping)


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

do u have pictures of Pundamilia Nyererei "Ruti Island"?

whats the color of Hap Burtoni? green?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome fish, please keep photos coming as you get good ones.


----------

